

Planet Four: Terrains – Zooniverse - ArtDev
https://www.zooniverse.org/#/projects/mschwamb/planet-four-terrains/classify

======
ArtDev
"Help planetary scientists characterize surfaces on Mars by examining images
taken with the Context Camera"

Super interesting. I had no idea this was going on.

